
What companies in Israel are doing fascinating data science? - ilganeli
Hi, all - I&#x27;m planning a trip to Israel in June and would love to explore the big data community out there when I visit. Specifically, I&#x27;m interested in tools that empower data science (like H20Data, Dato, Spark&#x27;s ML Lib, etc.) but also in the next generation of architecture. Specifically, frameworks for stream processing, in-memory computing or graph analytics.<p>Would love to get HN&#x27;s thoughts on the state of the art out there.
======
DyslexicAtheist
Top comment on Schneier[1] right now:

 _The Israeli Atena company, part of the MER-Group and headed by the ex Mossad
Chief S. Shavit, won a contract with the Israeli Tax Authorities to mine
freely available data from social, forum and P2P sales sites, as well as from
financial and investor sites, to extract information to be cross correlated
with the authorities ' files held on tax-payers - with the aim to discover
cheaters. [...]_

[1]
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/03/friday_squid_...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/03/friday_squid_bl_518.html#c6719683)

